# field shoot



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

there is a field shoot at yorkcounty in a couple weekends.nearly all the top shooters will be away that weekend so that gives the rest of us a chance.if you would like to give field archery a try come on out there will be someone to explain it to you and it is always a fun day.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

anyone interested


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Thinking about it

Won't know for sure until closer to the date!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm still on the fence at the moment. But I'll more than likely be there.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm still on the fence at the moment. But I'll more than likely be there.


You should be............ you need the practice........ stung by a bee :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> You should be............ you need the practice........ stung by a bee :mg:




I was not!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

If I can make it, will there be a couple of people I can shoot with that will explain the rules. Been about 15 years since I've shot o field course. I think the last time was in Kingston in the early 90's.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

York County is probably the best field course in Ontario. It has everything that a field course should... uphills... downhills... sidehills... flat shooting... and wonderful club facilities and property.

Come out and support York County.... Top Notch all the way.

I am sure someone will be there to help you with how to shoot a field course. 

I just want everyone to know that "Field Archery" is not shot on a field... It is in the woods just like 3-d.... this is where 3-d was born.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I was not!


Potato, potatoe........... 



thunderbolt said:


> If I can make it, will there be a couple of people I can shoot with that will explain the rules. Been about 15 years since I've shot o field course. I think the last time was in Kingston in the early 90's.


Rob, 

Anyone there would be happy to school you  Go have fun, and bring a friend! As Araz has said, it's a great facility, and by usual archer standards someone will be happy to help you along.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> York County is probably the best field course in Ontario. It has everything that a field course should... uphills... downhills... sidehills... flat shooting... and wonderful club facilities and property.
> 
> Come out and support York County.... Top Notch all the way.
> 
> ...


Does this mean you'll be there Chris?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope... I am not going to be there. I will be away... sorry.

Oh... and I just checked "Adult Male Freestyle" class it looks like Darrell Hunt shot 1637 and Matt Tebbutt shot 1634... that is what I call "stung by a bee" 
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/uploadedResults/837-2009803-2009 Outdoor NationalResults.pdf

Just admit it and work on getting even next year :mg::mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Nope... I am not going to be there. I will be away... sorry.
> 
> Oh... and I just checked "Adult Male Freestyle" class it looks like Darrell Hunt shot 1637 and Matt Tebbutt shot 1634... that is what I call "stung by a bee"
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/uploadedResults/837-2009803-2009 Outdoor NationalResults.pdf
> ...


I was stung by a Hornet not a Bee as the two of you tried pointing out.

Hopefully there will be a rematch next year. Maybe at LAS or The Hill or both.

And if you're too skeeeerd to show on the 23rd I understand. :wink:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

i was informed that there might be a contradiction in the oaa book and a late entry.our shoot is going to be a random start.registration at 8am if there are any changes i will let you know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

To bad it's the same weekend as Mike and Kim's Field shoot, I will be driving right on by to the Kimmik shoot, a weekend before or after and I would be there


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> To bad it's the same weekend as Mike and Kim's Field shoot, I will be driving right on by to the Kimmik shoot, a weekend before or after and I would be there


:mg:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> To bad it's the same weekend as Mike and Kim's Field shoot, I will be driving right on by to the Kimmik shoot, a weekend before or after and I would be there


So many choices

Has there ever been 2 field shoots in Ontario at the same time:shade:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

2 shoots on the same weekend... I don't think it has happened before... it would be nice if it happened more often then we would be having lots of field archery in Ontario. When Kim and Mike scheduled this shoot the York County shoot wasn't in the book... for some reason... then the insert was published. Too bad, as I would love to shoot both. I just can't pass up shooting KIMMIK... They always put on a good time.

Counting the days,

Chris


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> 2 shoots on the same weekend... I don't think it has happened before... it would be nice if it happened more often then we would be having lots of field archery in Ontario. When Kim and Mike scheduled this shoot the York County shoot wasn't in the book... for some reason... then the insert was published. Too bad, as I would love to shoot both. I just can't pass up shooting KIMMIK... They always put on a good time.
> 
> Counting the days,
> 
> Chris


Kim and Mike had scheduled their shoot last summer, long before the date that clubs were required to submit their tournament dates to their zone directors for inclusion in the OAA tournament guide.

When the guide was published, Mike contacted me and expressed his concern that their shoot coincided with the YCB date. As their shoot is a private, invitiation only, event that had been planned well in advance of the YCB date being submitted I advised him to not worry about the conflict.

I'm sure both shoots will do fine.

Cheers,


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*conflict*

why would yorkcounty set the same date knowing that most of the shooters would not be attending.is this another reason for yorkcounty to dislike the oaa.dennis you of all people should know in order for york county to participate more as per our discussion during the last tourny and if you could of changed the date as a oaa spokesman the that sure would of helped.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Bump for YCB. :thumb:


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

cheaplaughs said:


> why would yorkcounty set the same date knowing that most of the shooters would not be attending.is this another reason for yorkcounty to dislike the oaa.dennis you of all people should know in order for york county to participate more as per our discussion during the last tourny and if you could of changed the date as a oaa spokesman the that sure would of helped.


Hey Guys, stop the squibbling. There is only one shoot, at YCB , in the book. We may be missing some of the high caliber shooters, the ones that have been invited at the other shoot. I think that is a good thing, less competition and some of our intermediate shooters will have an advantage. That still counts me out, I only shoot to make all others look good.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

See eveyone in the morning.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks to Bernie, Morgan and the rest of the YCB crew that helped put on the shoot yesterday. I had a great time and look forward to shooting at YCB in the near future.

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Bernie, Morgan and the rest of the YCB crew that helped put on the shoot yesterday. I had a great time and look forward to shooting at YCB in the near future.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:


Hi Matt, 
I put you on my club e-mail list and shall notify you of any shoots. The next one is on September 20th, but only Traditional.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi Matt,
> I put you on my club e-mail list and shall notify you of any shoots. The next one is on September 20th, but only Traditional.


Thanks Harry

:thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like I missed out on a great shoot! Darn rain it was pouring at the house when I got up, so I had a coffee and stayed home. Wishing now that I would have driven up there.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Looks like I missed out on a great shoot! Darn rain it was pouring at the house when I got up, so I had a coffee and stayed home. Wishing now that I would have driven up there.


You snooze you loose. LOL!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> You snooze you loose. LOL!


I had a good snooze LOL But I would have rather been shooting:wink:


----------

